# When raised pigeons run away to be with the ferals...



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Last night, I noticed high up in the rafters of the local bus depot a pigeon couple snuggled together. One of them had a band on his foot- apparently a pigeon raised by humans got loose and fell in love with a feral- they seemed to be mates, doing all the romantic things couples do, like grooming each other and vomiting into each others mouths....
Is this one reason why its a bad idea to let your pigeons fly outside- they just might make friends on the outside, and not come home?

I always wondered if a pigeon is raised by humans, and only later in life encounters large flock of feral pigeons- do they easily assimilate to pigeon society? Or do they usually fear other pigeons? 
The pigeon with a footband is large, clearly well fed and solid white in color- He's in the rafters, so there is no way i could get a look at the band....

regards


Tarn Stephanos


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It really depends on the individual pigeon, and often how young they were raised as a pet from. If they were raised from a baby, or especially hand-raised, there is usually not a great chance of them going out into the wild again, as pigeons become so attached to their humans. There are exceptions, of course. The ones that are caught in the wild for rehabbing, are usually ready to be released again, but I have had many that wouldn't leave and became attached to me in a very short time. Then there are the ones that get side-tracked during a race, I would think, and shack up with some cute chick at the bus depot.  I have also had wild pigeons come to my aviary and hang out until I let them inside, though they may have been formerly released from someone, you never know. If that white one you saw seems happy and healthy, I wouldn't worry about catching her to read her band.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TitanicWreck said:


> Is this one reason why its a bad idea to let your pigeons fly outside- they just might make friends on the outside, and not come home?
> 
> I always wondered if a pigeon is raised by humans, and only later in life encounters large flock of feral pigeons- do they easily assimilate to pigeon society? Or do they usually fear other pigeons?


Hi Tarn,

Thank you for your interest in homing pigeons. Homing pigeons are very savvy and indeed they have a wonderful homing instinct that is perfected when they are properly trained, don't underestimate them.

It is not BAD to fly your pigeons outside, IF they have been well-trained to fly home quickly and trap, and of course, & if they are homing pigeons. They usually fly well and hunger brings them home quickly.

These birds usually don't fall into any trouble, unless a hawk or storm throws them off course, and then they usually make it home. The few that do get lost, hopefully end up like the couple that you saw. Domestic pigeons will congegrate with other groups of pigeons if they are lost, that is the norm, they are social creatures, and they will seek out ferals as a way to help them find food.

I would NEVER release, a hand raised/pet pigeon as they not have the instincts to home properly because they weren't trained, and because they have not learn survival instincts, nor should one release show pigeons, and any pigeon with any type of handicap.

You actually should attempt to capture the bird and find its home, if it is at all possible.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*When a rescued feral runs away to be back with the ferals*

I thought the above title to be appropriate in my case with one of my feral rescue that many members know about~ Tooter.

I agree with MaryJane that it depends on the pigeon in this case. Tooter was once feral and became for the most part an indoor pigeon with free flying about in the back yard. He escaped the clutches of a hawk and was gone for over 7 months only to return to us. I do recall very well, that afternoon, he flew down on my shoulder and had my wife Bev in tears. He has been back since living a very happy life with 5 others. 

Another pigeon we have, Paris, was a former racer escaped from the coop, only to come right back after a short visit in the back yard.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Because the pigeon you spotted is white, he may very well be connected to a wedding release.

Many of those poor pigeons never make it home.
Unfortunately, over the past year, we have been finding way too many sick & injured white pigeons here in New York.

It's terrible that so many of these innocent creatures are used for profit, with no regard for their lives.

Phyll


----------

